# Such a Dork



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

You have to admire his determination, I suppose. Joey has this _thing_ about trying to lift the gate to his food dish, so he can get out. Today, while sitting on his open door, free to head out and explore, he was so engrossed with trying to get out he didn't realize he _WAS_ out. I love my little goober.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

:lol:

Poor Joey. Once they fixated on something, nothing distracts them. That's why our door has nibble marks on it


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's adorable haha silly Joey. :lol:


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

LMAO! Silly brat!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Maybe it's his way of doing weightlifting 

btw... Does Joey play with that toy that's to his left in the pic - with the bird head that bounces around when you tap it? My budgie has one and loves it - she wore it out in fact so I had to use some epoxy cement to fix it recently. My tiel wouldn't have any interest in it though - I keep trying different toys but still can't find anything he likes.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

He can be such a goober sometimes. He loves being out, but yesterday he seemed content to play on his open door for a while.




tielbob said:


> Maybe it's his way of doing weightlifting
> 
> btw... Does Joey play with that toy that's to his left in the pic - with the bird head that bounces around when you tap it?


He mostly talks to it, but once in a while he will poke at it a time or two. Occasionally he argues with it. He prefers his toys with blocks/rope/bell combinations.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They so cute even when theyre silly The picture was really funny X x


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

After my tiel once opened the gate of his cage on the balcony and I saw him happily wandering outside I now always use a peg when I go out so he doesn't escape. Tiels are incredibly bright!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

TamaMoo said:


> ...He mostly talks to it, but once in a while he will poke at it a time or two. Occasionally he argues with it. He prefers his toys with blocks/rope/bell combinations.


Haha, Cute!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

littletiel said:


> After my tiel once opened the gate of his cage on the balcony and I saw him happily wandering outside I now always use a peg when I go out so he doesn't escape. Tiels are incredibly bright!


We use bread twist ties on each gate (food and water) so he can't let himself out while we are not home, cooking, or if the door is open. They are pretty crafty about getting what they want. Glad yours didn't get away.


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

Where would one acquire the bobbing bird head toy? It looks cute!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey's came from Walmart, as part of a three toy pack, but I have seen similar, or maybe even the same one, at PetSmart.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

phronima said:


> Where would one acquire the bobbing bird head toy? It looks cute!


It's similar to these, of course you need to find one available to you in Australia:

a six pack of the bobbing head toy:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/6-x-New-...197239?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item233b4473f7

other sets:
http://www.petstrut.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-127137

http://www.hammyspetshop.com/bobbin...=67778523942&gclid=CKKopffrx8MCFcnm7AodcUkA6Q

http://www.arcatapet.com/item.cfm?cat=3015

http://www.petbetterbuy.com/brand-n...-lattice-balls-ladder-mirror-sale-498599.html

You can search for "PP90270" or "030172902703" for the one made by Penn Plax - there are similar ones made under different brand names.


----------



## phronima (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks TamaMoo , TielBob

I like the irony in it.. My pet birds having their own pet bird.. Too cute!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

LOL. Cute.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

phronima said:


> Thanks TamaMoo , TielBob
> 
> I like the irony in it.. My pet birds having their own pet bird.. Too cute!


I didn't think of it that way! Too funny!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

TamaMoo said:


> We use bread twist ties on each gate (food and water) so he can't let himself out while we are not home, cooking, or if the door is open. They are pretty crafty about getting what they want. Glad yours didn't get away.


We have to shut Flynn in while we're eating but we only put the little latch down that easily swings out of place. A few minutes through the meal Mack pulls at it because he wants to stand on the door and releases the beast! :rofl:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Tisena said:


> We have to shut Flynn in while we're eating but we only put the little latch down that easily swings out of place. A few minutes through the meal Mack pulls at it because he wants to stand on the door and releases the beast! :rofl:


Maybe he is just springing his buddy from Alcatraz?


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

How funny, what a determined little guy.


----------

